
iOS Playgrounds Part 5: Editing real code - melling
http://ericasadun.com/2016/06/21/ios-playgrounds-part-5-editing-real-code/
======
melling
Sounds like the conversion from Swift 2.x to 3.x won't be bad because Apple
has done most of the work.

~~~
acire
I just spent an entire day porting. It wasn't fun at all.

